# ما هى الخامات التى تستخدم فى عمل اسطمات حقن البلاستيك؟ يوجد صور الاسطمبة



## zicomoot (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ماهى خامات القوالب(اسطمبات حقن البلاستيك) ؟
وهل يمكن عمل قوالب ذات عمر قصير مثلا 1000 قطعة مثلا بدل من مليون 
قطعة وتكون ارخص كثيرا؟

وما هى اسرع خامات المصنوع منها الاسطمبات (سريعة فى التشكيل والحفر)؟
هل حديد ام نحاس ام المونيوم 
وما هو الانتيمون؟

وما الزمن اللازم لعمل اسطمبة زجاجة الكولاكولا ؟ الصورة فى الرابط التالى يمكن للاعطاء مشاهدتها؟



http://popsop.ru/wp-content/uploads/coca_cola_otg-mold_01.jpg


*


----------



## EGM (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل ... الصورة التى فى المرفقات ليست إسطمبة حقن بل هى إسطمبه نفخ.


----------



## ماهر طلبة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخ العزيز اسطمبات النفخ يفضل ان تصنع من الصلب لتحمل الضغط العالى للحقن وقوة المكبس ولكن فى بعض الاحيان لوجود اشكال دقيقة الحفر يمكن ان يدمج الالمنيوم او الانتيمون ويكون باقى جسم الاسطمبة من الصلب


----------

